# Phantom of Scotland, See The Beauty and Grace of Scotland From Above



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

If you never wanted to visit Scotland, you may after viewing this video.  DJI Phantom Vision 2+ was used by Sulaiman Sibai to capture Scotland beauty and grace from above.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2014)

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Bòidheach!  
[/FONT]


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh my home country....sooo beautiful in places... thanks SB, you've made me very homesick


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice , but it doesn't show any of the really wild dramatic scenery.

Have a look at this.  I go there once or twice a year for a spot of hill walking.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtACmv-4tw


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 7, 2014)

True.  It misses a lot of the very dramatic scenery.  It also didn't show the gorgeous white sand beaches.


----------



## Raven (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you SeaBreeze and Capt. Lightning.
My ancestors came from Scotland many years ago and I loved seeing
the beautiful pictures.


----------

